#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Sihanoukville ferry no longer running.

## ItsRobsLife

*Looking into my trip to Sihanoukville I came accross this info on a Sihanoukville tourist guide website.* 

It states that now the road is open between Koh Kong And Snooky the ferry is no longer running and the all transport will be by bus. 

Does anyone have any more info?

From the pictures I've seen of the roads I figure this is going to be a pretty rough journey by road.

The ferry times previously made an over night stop in Koh Kong necessary, will this be the same with the bus times? 

Will travellers need to go into Koh Kong to get busses or will they be available from the border?

I've looked for the answers but info seems very scant.

I can't imagine that the Koh Kong hotels are going to give up their trade and can only assume that if one is not too clued up with the bus times or locations, they might still find themselves having to stop over the night in KK..

All info greatly appreciated. I'll do a full run down with pics when I do the trip myself but any pointers will help.





> *Royale Boat Ferry* 
> 
> *The quickest way between Koh Kong and Sihanoukville.* 
> 
> *(Note: the ferry has stopped running, except from SihanoukVille to Koh S'Dach island.  The trip is maybe $15 to $25 each way).*
> 
> *Only the busses and cars go between SihanoukVille and Koh Kong for now.  The trip is now about 3-4 hours, and cost less than $14 for the various busses and vans. (except for one yacht service coming soon which will cost a few hundred dollars for the 3 day cruise)*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dirtydog

> (Note: the ferry has stopped running, except from SihanoukVille to Koh S'Dach island. *The trip is maybe $15 to $25 each way*).


I wonder how accurate that is.

----------


## dirtydog

> which will cost a few hundred dollars


It's nice to have precise info like that.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Yeh piss poor isn't it. 

I can't find any more info, for all I know it could be a scam by the bus drivers to get more business.  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Just email one of the hotels at either place.

----------


## dirtydog

*Sihanoukville Guesthouses

Sihanoukville Hotels

Cambodia Weather Forecasts

Cambodia News Headlines

Koh Kong Guesthouses
*

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> Just email one of the hotels at either place.


Yes, good idea. I'm sure if I email a hotel in Snooky and tell them I want a reservation, but how the heck do I get there, they should have the info for the minibus service.

Cheers DD.  :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Ok just sent off half a dozen or so emails, I'll let you know what info comes back.

Great links BTW. Some of the guesthouses look ideal. Cheers.

----------


## panama hat

Do you think this is the best time to go?  I'm surprised that the borders are opn

----------


## dirtydog

I doubt he looks like a Thai or Cambodian, also Koh Kong is further away from the border dispute than Bangkok, would it be dangerous going to Bangkok and would you be likely to be shot at by Cambodian soldiers.





Nope.




But watch out for the PAD bombers  :Smile:

----------


## mi5neo

Rob, you can catch the bus from koh kong to sihanoukville, its a nice trip, takes about 5 hours, all the roads are newly done, the 4 main bridges are now all open, it used to be a nightmare but its all good now. The ferry usually stops running in rainy season so it may be running again now, the ferry will cost $20-$25 while the bus will cost around $7-$10. Get to the bus station in koh kong town for about 8am, I think theres several buses a day running.

Dont think koh kong has nothing to offer though, it has much much more than sihanoukville, i live in koh kong and i used to live in sihanoukville, i suppose it depends on what you're looking for though.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Hi mi5neo and welcome to TeakDoor.  :Smile: 

Thanks for your post it's very informative, I've received a couple of emails back, 
one from Mick at ANA travel, are you one and the same?

I'll post the emails shortly.

There certainly seems to be a lack of info about the ferry, and the website I linked above just states that it has stopped running, not that it is suspended, but it does make sense that it would have stopped for the rainy season. 

Perhaps the website will get updated, or perhaps that's just me applying western logic! 
A few days back in LOS should rid me of that.  :Smile: 

Anyhow, the thought of a mini-bus ride hurtling through Cambodia is not something I relish and would rather take my chances at sea, but as you (and Mick) have pointed out there is the bus service.

Is it a coach or is it an open windowed type stopping service?
I'd actually prefer the latter as it would be a chance to get into the sights and sounds of the country and get some good pictures, rather than be whisked along cocooned in glass and steel.

Well whichever it is, I'll have to stop over in Koh Kong to get the 8am bus. 
Any recommendations?

I'd certainly be interested to hear what there is about Koh Kong that has much more to offer than S'ville, perhaps a thread in the Cambodia travel forum? 
I'm in no hurry to get to S'ville and would happily stop a few nights along the way to take in some sights and sunshine and just chill out.

Anyhow thanks again. 

Here are the emails. 

First this one from Mick at ANA travel;




> Hi Rob,
> One of the reasons that info. is a bit thin or vague, is that timetables, services and prices change quite a bit over time at very short or no notice. It's difficult to keep up to date!
> The ferry service was suspended due to the storms in the wet season and a lack of passengers. We do expect it to start again soon for the tourist season. The last price was $25 US.
> At the moment there's only one regular bus service from Koh Kong, which departs from the town (20 mins by moto from the border) at around 8 a.m. Priced at $14 US at the moment and takes around 5 hours.
> With the road in good shape and bridges all complete, we expect more buses to ply this route in the near future.
> At other times of the day, there are taxi & mini-bus cowboys that can get you here at a price.
> Drop me a line closer to your arrival and I'll get you the most up to date info.
> Cheers
> Mick
> ANA travel


And this one from Ian at Serendipity;




> Hi Rob,Regarding travel from Thailand to Sihanouk Ville, 
> you will find that the ferry will be running again at that time departing at 8.00am as it was only suspended during the monsoon season as the sea's would have been too rough. Besides the ferry you can get the bus from Koh Kong - Rith Mony or Virak Buntham Express Travel (VET). 
> The VET bus also runs from Bangkok, Pattaya or Koh Chang. If you require any more specific information please ask.


Thanks for the info guys. 

Interesting info froIan on Virak Buntham Express Travel (VET) 
as I'm sure travel direct from BKK or Pattaya would be very useful and hopefully cut out the border hassle and overnight stay, or does it?
Does it still mean an overnight stay and or change of busses?
I can't find a website or travel agent for them, any links?

Ok sorry for more, but be sure that I'm good for a few beers if we meet up along the way. 
I'l be able to find a ot of info for myself along the way and do some trip reports that will hopefully benefit others. 

Thanks for now.

----------


## Johan

As far as I know they stopped running the ferry when they finished the bridges and again, as far as I know, there's only one bus a day from Koh Kong to Sihanoukville (leaving Koh Kong's main bus terminal around 8.15-8.30) and it's aircon and costs $12.

You can make it in one day but that's a really long day so unless you have to I would recommend a night in Koh Kong (I did it once, going back, and never again). There are things to do in Koh Kong so you probably won't get bored in one night but Koh Kong having more to offer than Sihanoukville, well....

tamadah; My apologies if this was something you knew already or if this information was available on another forum.

// Johan

----------


## LukDod

ItsRobsLife wrote..' From the pictures I've seen of the roads I figure this is going to be a pretty rough journey by road.'

*Not so!!* The road is excellent and as of last April all the bridges are open. I've taken the road by motorcycle 3x this year...little traffic other than some cars and the buses going to/from Snooky or PPenh. There is no charge to cross the bridges. The road from KKong ends at Hwy-4, where you either go north to PPenh or south to Snooky. Travel time to Snooky is slightly less than taking the boat.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

All information is greatfully accepted, most of the information and pictures I've seen are out of date and up to date information isn't easy to find.

Thanks to all of you.

----------


## mi5neo

If all you want is beach, beer and whores, go to sihanoukville...If you are interested in trips up river into the mangroves or visiting nice villages and empty beaches or boats out to various small islands or dirt bike rides around the edge of the cardamons or going to relax at 1 of the 2 small waterfalls or watching perfect sunsets and seeing nice flora and fauna, rent a bike and stay a day or three in Koh Kong. 
Go into Koh kong town and look out for a guesthouse called ''Neptune'', its a lower end guesthouse so you may not want to stay there but the guy who runs it is called Thomas and he does really good boat trips, either out across sea or up the beautiful river systems., Thomas also rents out dirt bikes... Tell Thomas, Neil sent you and he may give you a decent discount.
The only people i've met that dont like koh kong are the ones that stay in the town and dont go out exploring, the small dusty town has nothing to offer at all really unless its beer you're looking for but step out of the town and its truely a beautiful province.

----------


## mobs00

> If all you want is beach, beer and whores, go to sihanoukville...


OK, will do.

----------


## sabang

^^ Go's to show- all I'd ever heard was bad stuff about koh kong, but seems there is stuff worth checking out around there- tell us more.  :Smile:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

I'll be in Koh Kong around the 27th December on the way to S'Ville, so I think I'll go and have a chat with Thomas at the Neptune and see what is on offer. 
I've often wondered what the coastline is like down that way as it looks on a map to be fairly uninhabited and it's in the same area as the Koh Chang marine park.

-----

Some more info courtesy of Mick at ANA travel regarding transport.

*Cham Yeam Checkpoint: Had Lek, Thailand / Koh Kong, Cambodia (The way to Sihanoukville)*
*Cambodian visas available. Thai transit visas available.*
_Open 07:00-20:00_




*The Route: Bangkok to Sihanoukville via Koh Kong*

The usual route runs from Bangkok, to Trat (with some people opting for a detour to Koh Chang), then on to the border crossing at Had Lek Thailand where you cross to Koh Kong City, Cambodia. From Koh Kong, either take the ferry or the road to Sihanouk Ville. If you intend to take the ferry, take note that the border opens at 7:00AM and the ferry departs Koh Kong at 8:00AM, which is just enough time to cross in and get from the border to the ferry dock. Some tour operators on Khao San Rd. in Bangkok are offering nighttime minibuses that leave Khao San at 1AM so that they arrive in Had Lek at 6AM, just before the border opens and two hours before the ferry leaves. 

*Bangkok to Had Lek / Koh Kong border crossing*

1. Bus from Bangkok to Trat. ~200 baht, 5-6 hours. News: There is a new bus station in Trat about 2km from the previous bus depot near the market.
2. Van from Trat to the Thai border town of Had Lek (110 baht). Departs every 30 minutes or so. 
3. Buy your visa and walk into Cambodia.
4a. If you are going to take the road, touts and drivers will approach you as soon as you cross the border. 
4b. If you are going to take the ferry or stay in Koh Kong, take a motodup into Koh Kong City or to the ferry dock (50B for moto or shared taxi. 200B for private taxi)

*Koh Kong to/from Sihanoukville by road*

Road #48 is a picturesque, winding mountain road that connects Koh Kong City to National Route #4, which connects to Sihanoukville and Phnom Penh. The road has been under construction for years and is now almost complete. Very short, unfinished sections of road near the bridges can be very rough but most of the road is now sealed, fast and in excellent condition. The bridges at two rivers have not been completed, requiring ferrying across the rivers. Depending on traffic, the wait for each ferry can take anything from 10 minutes to 2 hours each. From the intersection of Road #48 at Route #4, you can proceed south to Sihanouk Ville, north to Phnom Penh or take the Route #3 cutoff to Kampot. 

When you cross the border from Thailand, touts for vans to Sihanouk Ville will immediately approach you, claiming their van is about to leave. Vans only leave when they are full, regardless of tout’s claims to the contrary. Best to choose a van or taxi that is almost full. It takes 5 - 7 hours to get to Sihanouk Ville or Kampot and costs 600B per person.

Bus: Two bus company run full sized daily a/c buses between Koh Kong and Sihanoukville. Departure around 8AM. Check current schedule at the bus office. Bus companies, Rith Mony and Virak Buntham Express Travel (VET) (Tel: 012-322302) have offices on Street #3 in Koh Kong Town.

*Koh Kong to/from Sihanoukville by ferry*

Small bullet ferries run daily in both directions between Sihanouk Ville and Koh Kong. The trip takes about 4 hours. US$20 for foreigners. There are occasional cancellations due to adverse weather during the rainy season.

_From Koh Kong to Sihanouk Ville:_ The speedboat departs at 8:00am every morning. The ferry dock is located on the riverfront in Koh Kong City 500m south of the Koh Kong Bridge. 

_From Sihanouk Ville to Koh Kong:_ The speedboat departs at 9:30AM everyday from the ‘Port of Passenger Ship’, near the Port of Sihanouk Ville, just off Hun Sen Beach Drive. (The departure time recently changed from noon to 9:30AM. Double check the departure time with your guesthouse.) 

Cambodia: Overland Travel and International Border Crossings

Cambodia travel guides: Siem Reap, Angkor, Phnom Penh, Sihanoukville - hotels, resturants, maps, airlines and more

Great info cheers Mick.  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

Is that airport still not open in Snooky yet????

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Sihanoukville International Airport? Sounds too good to be true. 

Anyway it's enough of a gamble putting my life in someone elses hands on a boat or a bus, at least there's a small chance if they break down or crash..  :Smile:

----------


## Johan

> ^^ Go's to show- all I'd ever heard was bad stuff about koh kong, but seems there is stuff worth checking out around there- tell us more.


Guess it depends if people mean the town or the province...

----------


## Johan

> Is that airport still not open in Snooky yet????


Landing strip is there but still no terminal building.

----------


## Johan

> I'll be in Koh Kong around the 27th December on the way to S'Ville, so I think I'll go and have a chat with Thomas at the Neptune and see what is on offer. 
> I've often wondered what the coastline is like down that way as it looks on a map to be fairly uninhabited and it's in the same area as the Koh Chang marine park.
> 
> <hr>
> 
> Some more info courtesy of Mick at ANA travel regarding transport.
> 
> *Cham Yeam Checkpoint: Had Lek, Thailand / Koh Kong, Cambodia (The way to Sihanoukville)*
> *Cambodian visas available. Thai transit visas available.*
> ...


Is this guy sure the ferry is still running or has he just copied not really up to date info from canby's website?

PS Usually a good idea to get an e-visa since the Cambodian immigration officials sometimes can be hard to convince a tourist visa is $20 and not 1.200 baht...

----------


## spiff

Only stayed overnight to catch the bus the next morning in Koh Kong, like most people. Good enough for a stroll around, some beers and other local 'delicacies', including some pretty basic massage places.

----------

